# Making a scabbard yourself



## oldnewbie (Mar 30, 2004)

I am trying to find some information on scabbard harware. I am attempting to make my first scabbard for a sword I own, nothing fancy. I do workwooding as a hobby, so that part is easy. And I can do leather wrapping etc., but my question is about the metal pieces found on some scabbards. I have done a google search with no luck. Trying to find tips for the end, and the part that touches the hilt of the sword, etc.

I would appreciate any direction.....

Thanks


----------



## shasticon (Mar 31, 2004)

Have you considered brass?  I've read that it's pretty simple to work sheet brass with normal woodworking tools (with the appropriate blades and bits, of course).


----------



## oldnewbie (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, brass is a possiblity, but I was looking for an easier way out. The more I research, the more I find that there really isn;t anything out there like what I'm looking for.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Taimishu (Apr 1, 2004)

Brass or copper and make your own. These metals are easy to work as long as you aneal them by heating to red heat and quenching in water. This should be done whenever the metal work hardens. I would try plain styles at first and as you get more confident you can fancy the fittings up.

David


----------



## oldnewbie (Apr 1, 2004)

Might try the anealling.. could be fun..(insert mad scientist laugh here...)


Thanks for the info


----------



## Charles Mahan (Apr 7, 2004)

You could try http://www.japanese-swords.com/

You should be able to find most of the pieces of furniture you would need.


----------



## oldnewbie (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for a great link! I will investigate more.


----------



## AaronLucia (Aug 28, 2004)

Thanks from me as well!


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 28, 2004)

I've been wanting to fix an old demo wakizashi saya - well replace it. It's totally trashed (won't go into why).

Sometime's I don't know why I keep things.


----------

